# First Rusky



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi all,

Well, I finally took the plunge and invested in my first Russian time-piece.

After many weeks months of admiring the Amphibia 1967 re-issue........I've pushed the buy-it-now button and am now awaiting delivery. I know that I have probably paid over the odds for a Vostok but considering the still relatively low cost and what else was on offer it ticked all my boxes. There were only a couple of places who had any stock of these 'limited' edition remaining and Zenitar (sp?) on e-bay was the cheapest I could see.

I know there are a few here on the forum with these watches and was hoping for some figures regarding possible import duties. Do you normally get charged from Russia? What type of figure can I expect considering the purchase cost of 160 GBP.

Any advise appreciated.

Tony


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

ive just looked around a bit and thats pretty much the price unless you are lucky. i did find one for 160 dollars but it had allready been snapped up rather rapidly as well by the look of it


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Been lucky on Eastern countries in the past, you just have to sit and hope!

TSA

ldman:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

A very good choice for your first. Which one? Numbers or batons only?

I got lucky on mine IIRC, escaped any duties. You never know...


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi gents,

Thanks for the replies.....

Just batons on this one and a plain seconds hand; this is the rubber strap version.

Can't wait for it to arrive, have a nice mesh currently sitting on my Zodiac Oceanaire that I think will do the trick.

Cheers, tony


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> I know that I have probably paid over the odds for a Vostok but considering the still relatively low cost and what else was on offer it ticked all my boxes.


Believe me Tony, you haven't. Quality on a 1967 has nothing to do with your regular Vostok, it's much, much better. In fact, I think it's tremendous value for money.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the 1967 club! It truly is an awesome watch for the money and one of the few watches I own that I'll never part with. Buying from Zenitar was a good choice. He's an excellent seller who I've bought from many times before. Never had to pay import duties and his watches normally take about a week to arrive.

Here's mine:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Oh, and let me assure of the exlent purchase even more... I bought one like Lampoc's and I was oredring the other version 15 minutes later it had arrived.










Both of mine came from Meranon and I got burned by customs on the second and cheaper one. But I'm on a different country, so I can't comment on that...


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks regarding the quality reassurances chaps.

Hopefully the watch will avoid HMRC and speed its way to sunny Lancashire......good to hear that I've bought from a trusted seller.

Lampoc and Kutusov - those are some really cracking shots, didn't appreciate the dial colour difference 'till you see them side by side - will try and upload a couple of wrist shots when she arrives.

cheers, Tony


----------



## yesenoj (Jan 23, 2013)

Now those are some serious hands! How's the lume on those?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

yesenoj said:


> Now those are some serious hands! How's the lume on those?


Not Citizen/Seiko stuff but light years away from your regular Vostok. I might be wrong but I think they've used Superluminova...

Rushed shots, with too much back light, but gives you an idea...

Blueish/purpleish... well, numbered dial:










Black dial:


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the shots Kutusov.

So, a decent level of lume.....how long does it last?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> Thanks for the shots Kutusov.
> 
> So, a decent level of lume.....how long does it last?


Can't say... it's the sort of thing I never check. That and how many seconds a watch runs fast/slow a day. I'm always amazed by people that check this stuff up.

Anyway, rough guessing... I would say a couple of hours until it becomes useless. Think acceptable, but nothing more than acceptable, superluminova watch. The stuff they use is good but they weren't generous with it.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> tonyrsv, on 11 February 2013 - 09:15 PM, said:
> 
> Thanks for the shots Kutusov.
> 
> So, a decent level of lume.....how long does it last?





> Can't say... it's the sort of thing I never check. That and how many seconds a watch runs fast/slow a day. I'm always amazed by people that check this stuff up.


Nah, me too. Have only once checked the timing of a dodgy old auto (was bored at work) and it was around 30 mins fast in an 8 hour day; that watch was subsequently stripped for spares.

cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, but that amount of deregulation I can spot without timing them. I know something is wrong from +/-3 minutes a day. What amazes me (and this was on another forum) was someone who bought a Rolex and couldn't bear that such an expensive watch was running... +1s a day!  (or maybe it was +2, can't say for sure). I think he ended sending it back for regulation :lol:

So two things there to make my jaw drop... first, actually going through the process of timing the watch for several days to the point of figuring out the +1 or +2. Second, someone how parts with so much money without obviously knowing or appreciating what a mechanical watch is. He could have saved a lot of money and be much happier by simply buying a radio controlled watch and it didn't have to be a cheap, crappy looking gshock. Junghans for example makes some brilliant looking, state of the art analogue watches that are radio controlled and don't have a chance in hell of being mistaken by a cheap watch (if that's even a valid point, which I think it is).


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> He could have saved a lot of money and be much happier by simply buying a radio controlled watch and it didn't have to be a cheap, crappy looking gshock. Junghans for example makes some brilliant looking, state of the art analogue watches that are radio controlled and don't have a chance in hell of being mistaken by a cheap watch (if that's even a valid point, which I think it is).


Yup, so many people with what seems like a lot of disposable income.

To me you raise a valid point....for me there a too many rolex homages / copies for me to ever consider one; its unlikely that I could ever afford any of the more modern designs away. There are, IMO, much more unique designs available that appeal should I ever win the Euro-millions







.

cheers.

BTW - Zenitar has marked my 1967 as shipped on my evilbay account, so just need to hold on a few more days......


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Waiting is always the worst part... when the couple the internet with Star Trek beaming technology, it will be a lot more fun :lol:

Until it arrives, you have a couple of reviews with pretty pics here on the forum:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=65655&st=0&p=662934&hl=1967&fromsearch=1&#entry662934

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=67847&hl=1967&fromsearch=1


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks....have read those threads several times already - almost know them word for word. :lol:

This waiting game is very bad for your health :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> Thanks....have read those threads several times already - almost know them word for word. :lol:
> 
> This waiting game is very bad for your health :wallbash:


You can always do what a lot of us do... while you wait, you order another watch


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

This was number 3 this month, so I would get some serious question off the wife if the postman knocks again.









Cheers


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just say what i say" i ordered ages ago from china and it takes months to get here love" works 9 out of 10 times for me as she uses a similar one for her clothes and shoes


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> just say what i say" i ordered ages ago from china and it takes months to get here love" works 9 out of 10 times for me as she uses a similar one for her clothes and shoes


Good one......like it. I do have an alternative tact in-place but that is better kept off-forum 

cheers


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i didnt work this morning when another of lampocs hoard dropped on the mat, she noticed an english postcode :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i didnt work this morning when another of lampocs hoard dropped on the mat, she noticed an english postcode :wallbash: :lol: :lol:


"Those damn chiniseans now imitate everything hun, even British post codes..."


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

not even she is that dull lol


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

You need to practice lying... "I traded it for one of my other watches".


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

she knows i wouldnt do that either lol


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, try this... "I never told you but I used to be a heroin addict... it was either the watch or heroin... you think I made the wrong call?..."


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, the watch still isn't here and I'm starting to think HMRC are sitting on it 

I have no experience of buying from overseas but would have thought almost 2 weeks would be sufficient from Russia.

cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

No, it's more like 3 to 4 weeks in my experience. It's a bit less to the UK because something coming out of Moscow lands on Germany and from there straight to London. But takes a while for something to come out of Russia. Their export hub is in Moscow but has to get there first. A lot of stuff goes through land and remember the size of that country and the snow they are having.

When I ordered my 1967s from Christopol, it took about two weeks just to reach Moscow. It's a loooong trip.... from Christopol to Kazan and then to the export hub. A few days there, then over to Germany, unload, sort, reload, Spain, Lisbon and then Porto. In your case, you don't have the extra stop at Spain but it just saves you a day or two.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the words of wisdom Kutusov.

Well lets hope this one arrives soon......every night I finish work and scurry to find the calling card behind the door, but alas to no avail.

Must learn to be more patient, I guess :wallbash:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

You can always buy another eatch while you wait.. that's what a lot of us do :lol: :lol:


----------



## mihaixp (Nov 9, 2010)

Very interesting choice. I really like the watch, unfortunately it's getting incredibly scarce.


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, its finally arrived today.

I'm very impressed with the fit and finish of the watch, but don't have anything to compare it with.....being my first rusky.

Can't get used to the floppy crown at the minute but I guess practice makes perfect.

This one is 1865 of the production run. Will post some piccies later.

cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> Can't get used to the floppy crown at the minute but I guess practice makes perfect.


You'll get used to it but it always feels very strange at first!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> Well, its finally arrived today.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the fit and finish of the watch, but don't have anything to compare it with.....being my first rusky.
> 
> ...


Photos please, Tony...









Re: the fit and finish: you've started at the top of the pile, IMHO!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Re: the fit and finish: you've started at the top of the pile, IMHO!


Oh, I had forgotten what Vostok it was... the others aren't bad, in fact they are very good for the price. But keep the "for the price" in mind...


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Here you go.....and as always apologies about the quality of the shots.

Forgot to mention about the strap - I've got almost a 7.5" wrist and I'm on 3rd from the bottom hole. Those Russians must have massive wrists :yes: .























































next to a few of my other divers for size comparison....

cheers


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks god in that box, doesn't it? And yes, that strap is so looooong. Too long for me, even with an extra hole carefully created (too much 'tail').

Note that you have a no-dot seconds hand. Not a bad thing, just a variation (some do, some don't) 

See mine, with dot (and bracelet nicked from a 3 6 9 12 model):










Enjoy it!


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

i cant even get a normal vostock leather strap around my wrist on a normal amphibia perhaps the 1967 is longer thru the lugs


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> Note that you have a no-dot seconds hand. Not a bad thing, just a variation (some do, some don't)
> 
> See mine, with dot (and bracelet nicked from a 3 6 9 12 model):


Hadn't noticed the seconds hand in all honesty, but do prefer the one with the dot.

I think yours looks very well on the number model bracelet. Is it comfortable?

I would have gone for version with numbers but am not 100% smitten with the numbers.

For a rubber strap, I do like the original but think the watch looks even better on some stainless. As an alternative to mesh I wonder what options would fit / suit?

Cheers


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

> i cant even get a normal vostock leather strap around my wrist on a normal amphibia perhaps the 1967 is longer thru the lugs


Just measured the strap and on the last hole it will fit almost an 8.5" wrist.

cheers


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tonyrsv said:


> For a rubber strap, I do like the original but think the watch looks even better on some stainless. As an alternative to mesh I wonder what options would fit / suit?


Can't guarantee this as those hooded lugs are a bit strange but I think a straight end bracelet might do the trick. This guy fitted a rather thick one on his 1967 (scroll down to post 6): http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/vostok-1967-amphibia-134510.html


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

chris.ph said:


> i cant even get a normal vostock leather strap around my wrist on a normal amphibia perhaps the 1967 is longer thru the lugs


But is the problem you having too thick or too thin wrists? If they are too thick, you should be fine with this strap. It is very long! I think that people under 7.5 (rough gess tells me 7.3/7.35 should be the minimum limit) won't be able to buckle it properly even on the last hole.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> tonyrsv said:
> 
> 
> > For a rubber strap, I do like the original but think the watch looks even better on some stainless. As an alternative to mesh I wonder what options would fit / suit?
> ...


I think that's a Strapcode 'Super Engineer'... looks good, IMHO.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> I think that's a Strapcode 'Super Engineer'... looks good, IMHO.


It's probably a Watchadoo, as they are more known on forums and especially on a mainly US forum. But the Super Engineers are almost the same thing (if not exactly the same thing as they probably come out from the same place in China...)


----------



## tonyrsv (Jan 18, 2009)

Am thinking that looks the part but still prefer mesh or the Vostok original steel.

Off to scour the web for a suitable stainless strap.

cheers


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm liking this!

Nice to see a Vostok without a date (and therefore lack of quick date set)


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

ed335d said:


> and therefore lack of quick date set)


No such thing on any Vostok... even on the ones with date :lol: :lol:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Kutusov said:


> ed335d said:
> 
> 
> > and therefore lack of quick date set)
> ...


That's what I meant, I just worded it badly!

The wobbly crown really does not suit trying to adjust the date.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

just get thirty one vostocks and set all the dates different then just wear the one that the date is right on, problem solved :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

chris.ph said:


> just get thirty one vostocks and set all the dates different then just wear the one that the date is right on, problem solved :thumbup: :thumbup:


Now, why didn't I think of that?!


----------

